# Persian: پشت گوشش



## seitt

Greetings,

Apologies in advance as I fear this question may be somewhat on the vague side, but I think I heard something like this:
مگه پشت گوشش می‌بینه! عمرا!

As far as I understood the situation, the heroic man who said this was about to climb up to the window of a room in which a dangerous, violent thug was holding his ex-wife captive. Perhaps the hero was hoping to sneak up on him unawares and overpower him.

Are you able to make any sense of مگه پشت گوشش می‌بینه! عمرا!?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## eli7

مگه پشت گوشش رو ببینه!
 اگه پشت گوشش رو دیده اینم دیده (این کار رو هم می کنه/کرده)
 عمرا

It is used to show that it's impossible to do.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.

Please could I have some examples in short dialogues showing how exactly and in what circumstances مگه پشت گوشش رو ببینه is used?


----------



## eli7

Sure.

A:گفت فردا میام پسش می گیرم
B: بی خود گفت. مگه پشت گوشش رو ببینه/ اگه پشت گوشش رو دید اینم دید.

 حالم ازت به هم می خوره. می رم خودم رو یه جا گم و گور می کنم که دیگه دستت بهم نرسه. اگه پشت گوششت رو دیدی منم دیدی!


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, how interesting.

So is the idea in the first one that, even though he says he'll come tomorrow and take back what he thinks he has a right to take back, it's simply not going to happen as I won't give it to him?


----------



## darush

seitt said:


> Many thanks, how interesting.
> 
> So is the idea in the first one that, even though he says he'll come tomorrow and take back what he thinks he has a right to take back, it's simply not going to happen as I won't give it to him?


Yes. he can take it back *When Pigs Fly!*


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - excellent expression too!


----------



## seitt

Coming back to this after a little interval, I was wondering if I might ask Aqa Morteza for some of his superb examples too, please?


----------



## searcher123

No problem at all my dear friend and tanks for your persuasion.


اولي: آخه چرا از شوهرت قهر كردي؟
دومي: مرتيكه الاغ فكر كرده من اسباب بازيشم! مگه پشت گوششو ببينه دوباره برگردم توي اون خونه!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
اولي: پس اين طلب مارو كي مي‌دي
دومي: چه پولي؟ چه طلبي؟ خواب ديدي خير باشه! اگه پشت گوشتو ديدي، وصول شدن طلبت را هم مي‌بيني!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
اولي: كجا داري مي‌ري؟
دومي: ديروز يه كتاب به همسايه‌مون قرض دادم، دارم مي‌رم پس بگيرم
اولي: به كي؟ كريم آقا؟ خوابشو ببيني! اگه پشت گوشتو ديدي، كتابتم مي‌بيني. اون فقط مي‌گيره، پس بده نيست!
------------------------------------------------------------------
قانون اول نيوتون: اگه بتوني با سرعت نور پشتك بزني، پشت گوشتو هم مي‌توني ببيني 
------------------------------------------------------------------
اولي: هر طور شده پولمو فردا ازت مي‌گيرم
دوّمي: عمرا! اگه پشت گوشتو ديدي، پول دادن منو هم مي‌بيني


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, a very great help indeed.

Btw, re مگه پشت گوششو ببینه دوباره برگردم توی اون خونه! could we also express it as مگه پشت گوششو ببینه دوباره برنگردم توی اون خونه!?


----------



## seitt

And could پس اين طلب مارو كي مي‌دي be expressed as پس اين طلب مارو به كي مي‌دي?

Perhaps bits are left out because the style is very colloquial?

(Owing to a bug or something similar, I had to make this into a second posting.)


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Many thanks, a very great help indeed.
> 
> Btw, re مگه پشت گوششو ببینه دوباره برگردم توی اون خونه! could we also express it as مگه پشت گوششو ببینه دوباره برنگردم توی اون خونه!?



I was not thinking to that to now!  Now after a deep thinking I should say it is not common at all.



seitt said:


> And could پس اين طلب مارو كي مي‌دي be expressed as پس اين طلب مارو به كي مي‌دي?
> 
> Perhaps bits are left out because the style is very colloquial?
> 
> (Owing to a bug or something similar, I had to make this into a second posting.)



كي؟ (Key) = چه وقت؟ = what time?
كي؟ (Kii) = چه كسي؟ = who one?


----------



## seitt

Wow! An important distinction that had slipped my mind. Many many thanks.

Btw, in the sentence مگه پشت گوششو ببینه دوباره برگردم توی اون خونه, how would you translate مگه (literally)? "If" or "unless"? It seems to have both meanings, which I find confusing.




> كي؟ (Key) = چه وقت؟ = what time?
> كي؟ (Kii) = چه كسي؟ = who one?


Ah, so چه وقت has no extra ي but چه كسي has it, does it? I wonder why. Or is چه وقتی also correct?


----------



## searcher123

> Ah, so چه وقت has no extra ي but چه كسي has it, does it? I wonder why.


No, it doesn't.



> is چه وقتی also correct?


چه وقتی is correct, but not if you want to ask "what time?". As far as I can remember, چه وقتی always mean "what a bad time!". For example:

چه وقتي ﴿هم﴾ بارون گرفت! نه چتر داريم، نه هيچ چيز ديگه‌اي كه رو سرمون بگيريم خيس نشيم
-----------------------------------------------------
خروس بي‌محل چه وقتي هم اومد! حاضر شده بوديم بريم بيرونا!
-----------------------------------------------------
چه وقتي ﴿هم﴾ آب قطع شد! حالا من توي حموم، با اين سر كف صابوني چه خاكي به سرم كنم؟


----------



## seitt

Wow, lovely examples! Thank you so much!

Re خروس بي‌محل, does it simply mean 'someone who comes at an inopportune time'?

And perhaps بارون گرفتن = to start to rain?


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome as always my dear friend.



> Re خروس بي‌محل, does it simply mean 'someone who comes at an inopportune time'?


Yes, it mean exactly the same. Is there any exact equivalent to it in English, please?



> And perhaps بارون گرفتن = to start to rain?


You took it right again.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.

Re your question, I'll start a new thread on خروس بي‌محل and try to answer it there. In short, my answer would be 'incubus' but I'm not sure.


----------

